# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  مفهوم الرسوب

## أميرة قوس النصر

أتذكر حين كنت أرسب في فحوص الرياضيات كان (القايش)... يتدخل لحسم الموقف وثمة جملة تنطلق من فم أحدهم: شو ناقصك حتى ترسب..

أصلا ما الذي موجود لدي؟... وأنا أحل مسائل الرياضيات (فوق السطح) واحيانا اذا حظيت بزاوية في احدى الغرف..

فيجب ان اتعامل مع الارقام باسلوب الانبطاح كون (البلاط) يشكل قاعدة مناسبة للاتكاء عليها.. وفي بعض المرات.. كنت أحمل الدفتر والقلم وأجلس على عتبة الباب وأحاول عبثا ان اتعامل مع المعادلات الرياضية.

المهم.. في زمني كان الرسوب مرتبطا بالعار وبما ان لكل فعل ردّ فعلْ... فان فعل الرسوب يكون ردّ الفعل اتجاهه هو (القايش) والصفع والشلاليت وجملة (شو ناقصك) واحيانا الاتهام بالتدخين (والهمالة) وذات مرة... قدم احد الوشاة الى ابي معلومة تفيد بأني العب (بلياردو) ... وهذا ادى الى مضاعفة العقوبة والاصرار على معرفة مكان اللعب... وتبين لي فيما بعد أن أبي كان يعتقد ان (البلياردو) أحد انواع (القمارْ).

اليوم تغير المفهوم وتغيرت ردة الفعل... امس أحد ابناء الجيران اسمه (بيبو) (رسب) في التوجيهي..

كانت العائلة متعاطفة معه.. والوالدة – حماها الله – حملتني وحمّلت وزارة التربية المسؤولية.. كوني قدمت قبل اسبوعين من الامتحانات شكوى الى مكافحة الحشرات والقوارض في امانة عمان.. حول كلب (بيبو) الذي يمنعنا من النوم.. وحين صادرت الامانة الكلب.. تكدّر مزاج الفتى.

شاهدت العائلة تواسي (بيبو) المهم ان خالات (بيبو) ايضا حضرن الى المنزل.

والوالد – حماه الله – عانق الفتى، والعائلة كلها أكدت على ان الفرصة لا تزال قائمة.

انا كنت اراقب الفتى قبل النتائج كان مشغولا (بالموبايل) دوما.. وفي بعض المرات كان مشغولا بالكلب.

في التوجيهي اختلف مفهوم الرسوب الان.. فقد اقتصرت ردّة الفعل على تحميل وزارة التربية المسؤولية ومواساة الراسب.. بالمقابل في زمننا.. كان (القايش) يتدخل وكان ابي يظن (البلياردو) احد انواع (البوكر).

الفارق بيني وبين (بيبو) هو ان الفتى إن نجح وإن رسب فمكانه محفوظ.. وربما سيكون رجلا مهما في المستقبل. 




عبد الهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قولتك ممكن بيبو شخص مهم لدرجه 

 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]* 

*الله اعلم بجوز لو ما كان ايامها في قايش كان كنا ازود من ولاد اليوم!!*

* 
يسلموووووووووو مها 
[/align]*

----------


## ريمي

الف شكر على الموضوع عافك الله كل خير لك مني اجمل تحية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> 
> *الله اعلم بجوز لو ما كان ايامها في قايش كان كنا ازود من ولاد اليوم!!*
> 
> 
> *يسلموووووووووو مها* 
> [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]الرسوب ما إلو غير معني واحد وهو الفشل
[/align]*

----------


## candle of dark

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله يعينه عنجد فقد بيبو وهو بأمس الحاجة الو  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------

